# Iui suitable for low sperm count?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I am looking into ivf privately and see iui is so much cheaper. Is it suitable for those with a low sperm counts and how do the success rates compare to ivf generally?


----------



## Kyra.K (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi hle,

From my limited knowledge on the subject (I am on my 2ww of my first iui so I have done some research but am not an expert)... as long as your tubes are clear of blockages they will try for iui. 

If you read the IUI thread for Jan/Feb and for March/April you will find some information on low sperm count but I think it varies from clinic to clinic.

My consultant told me that IUI increases chances of conceiving by up to 20% and IVF by up to 50% but again I think this figure varies from patient to patient.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you Kyra


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks beattie


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

We were refused IUI due to low sperm count and at the time Husband's count was 11 million.

The average in the UK is 20 million and the lower reference is 15 million. 
xx


----------



## helly79 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm afraid for low sperm count, I think they recommend icsi, which is one of the more expensive.  For iui they take the best of the best of the sperm and insert it into the womb. So I think for iui there has to be no male issues. Good luck.xx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi

I had IUI treatment using a sperm donor. My husband couldnt have children naturally so we went along with a donor. IVF and ICSI was the only option for us. IUI was not recommended for us.

How low is the sperm count?

Regards
Hope

My life and treatment in pictures : www.vegiemamablog.wordpress.com/

/links


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. 2 million per ml with 22% motility so it's long like icsi and what the gyne has recommended.

Thanks 

Emma


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

HI!


my husband was very low too (>1 million), morphology 10%.


----------

